# Best Paint to use to repaint?



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got a meyer and its pretty done. I got it all torn apart and am going to try and clean it up and blast some of the smaller stuff. I heard alot of people are using rustoleom can I use the spray can or should I paint it on or do you have any other recommendations. Thankswesportwesport


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

go to your loal TSC tractor supply company and buy some tractor and equipment paint and roll it on using a regular rollar used to paint your house and a small paint brush for hard to get to spots. They also have a primer there for it in stock and any color your need for less than $20, Painted mine like that and Im on 3rd season plowing and not a scratch/chip.


----------



## gprx2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats exactly what I did..... Got the New Holland Red Tractor and Impelment paint from TSC. This is the first time that Ive repainted a plow and it seems to be holding up very well. Had the whole thing sand blasted then I put on a coat of spray primer then rolled and brushed on 3 coats of the red paint. 
If you read on the label of the paint it needs like 14 days to fully cure.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Imron paint is extremely durable AND snow does NOT stick to it


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i found its not about the paint, its about how you apply it, take your time grinding, sanding, sand blasting. apply a few rust coats, primer coats, then the paint... personally , brush it on... it lasts longer than any spray


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i agree with elite. I just repainted me plow over the summer. If you want to go all out, completely disassemble it, strip everything with a needlescaler and a grinder, bush up the rust, the apply primer, paint, and a clear coat. Then get a new decal to top it all off. I used Rustoleum but there are many other products out there. POR something or other???? someone on here will know it.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I use Marking paint found at ACE hardware, about 8 bucks a can ,primer 5 bucks,sticker 9 bucks and 5 bucks for a can of clear takes a week to really cure but seems very durable and plowed 3 good storms this year and not a scratch..I'm sure they have other colors..good luck


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I like using "Hammered" paint- holds up very well.

http://www.rustoleum.com/Product.asp?frm_product_id=21&SBL=1


----------

